

Mint.com: Nurtured by Super-Angel VCs - ckinnan
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/sep2009/tc20090915_065038.htm

======
mrshoe
I think VCs are trying to turn their reputation on its head:

"Nurtured By Super Angels" is pretty much the opposite of "Raised By Wolves".

~~~
sachinag
Some VCs are good, some maybe not so much.

Let's be honest: Kopelman is one of the good guys, and First Round as a whole
is one of the great firms.

------
coderdude
What is with people in their twenties trying to peg themselves as man-
children?

